# Big feet and racks/panniers



## Willito (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi All!
I have a lemond cross bike that I would like to put a rear rack on. I have heard that heel strike is an issue with some people. I suspect that I am one of those people since I have a size 13 shoe and a bike with normalish chainstays. 
Anyone have any recommendations on a rack/pannier setup that might work for me?
I am not really looking for a touring bag, just a grocery getter like the arkel utility basket.
Thanks for your suggestions!
Willito


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

Fortunately, at 43cm, the chainstays are slightly longer than most road bikes. Unfortunately, it seems that longer stays (I need around 46cm) are necessary for larger panniers/grocery bag panniers.

I'm presently using a Poprad for commuting with an OMM Sherpa rack (26" off of a mountain bike, just barely has enough clearance for larger 700c tires). Because of the aluminum lower attachment points, the rack is functionally moved towards the rear of the bike by several cms and compensates for the non-touring chainstay length.

As a daily ride, I do think the skewer-mount rack is a bit painful, especially since the frame has rack/fender eyelets. On the other hand, I don't have a standard eyelet-mount rack which gives required heel clearance (size 14US). 

The Surly Nice rack looks like it may allow one to mount panniers pretty far back - I'd love to get my hands on one to see if it would work.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I commute on a Gunnar Crosshairs and I wear size 47 shoes. To get heel clearance I used longer mounts on the seatstay to rotate the rack back away from the post. That gave me enough heel clearance.


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I commute on a Gunnar Crosshairs and I wear size 47 shoes. To get heel clearance I used longer mounts on the seatstay to rotate the rack back away from the post. That gave me enough heel clearance.


Although I have done this, I prefer not to with heavy loads and larger panniers. It tends to weight both the panniers and rack awkwardly, creates different stresses (especially on the pannier mounts), and to me seems like it creates a bit of a sloppy load - especially with a quick packing job. 

Or maybe I'm a bit too particular about how I set up gear :rolleyes5:

I'm also wondering if tilt is enough to get clearance with the square bottom on a pannier like the utility basket or a grocery-bag carrier.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a couple ideas (never tried them- just ideas). Would a front rack and pannier setup suit you? If you want to keep it in back, Tubus makes one that`s supposed to give extra clearance but it`s expensive and it looks like a real tank of a rack. More promising, they also offer some simple and inexpensive hardware for overcomming various mounting difficulties. The first item on this link is for just what you`re trying to achive if it gets you enough extra:
http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fit Solutions/FIT SOLUTIONS PAGE.htm


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> I have a couple ideas (never tried them- just ideas). Would a front rack and pannier setup suit you? If you want to keep it in back, Tubus makes one that`s supposed to give extra clearance but it`s expensive and it looks like a real tank of a rack. More promising, they also offer some simple and inexpensive hardware for overcomming various mounting difficulties. The first item on this link is for just what you`re trying to achive if it gets you enough extra:
> http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fit Solutions/FIT SOLUTIONS PAGE.htm


The first adapter is exactly the type of thing I have been looking for barring special ordering a CNC part. Now to ensure that the part geometry drops the rack far enough back...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I commute on a Gunnar Crosshairs and I wear size 47 shoes. To get heel clearance I used longer mounts on the seatstay to rotate the rack back away from the post. That gave me enough heel clearance.


Yup. Rotating the rack back is critical. Stretch those stays as far as possible. Also, most bags can be mounted on most racks such that they are further back than normal. You kinda have to muscle them back closer to the back of the rack, ideally hooking them in behind a tube on the rack that will keep them from creeping forward.

I have size 50/16 shoes, and this method seems to work for me.

Yours,

FBB


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

What about a Jandd Expedition Rack? They're a couple inches longer than a normal rack and would allow you to get the bag back further.
http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FREXP


Also there is the Axiom Streamliner that sets back a little more than most:
http://www.axiomgear.com/product/racks/rear_low_profile_aero_racks/product.php?id=144

The Axiom is probably the best bet for the money at $36. The Jandd is $72.

Jared


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

averen said:


> What about a Jandd Expedition Rack? They're a couple inches longer than a normal rack and would allow you to get the bag back further.
> http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FREXP
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a combination of the Axiom rack (couple options) and the Tubus extension would be perfect and only $75 combined...

Some of those Axiom racks look pretty nice...though I might pay up to get stuff from Old Man Mountain for my MTB touring setup.

Anyone know of a good on-line retailer for the Axiom stuff?

UPDATE :: 

www.AEBIKE.com has the Axiom rack you need...and cheap too...


----------

